# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Επιστημονικές Έρευνες >  Η προπονηση με μεγαλο αριθμο επαναληψεων ειναι καλυτερη για αυξηση μυικης μαζας ,αλλα οχι αυξηση δυναμης.

## beefmeup

Αν κανετε προπονησεις με βαρη (λογικο αν σκεφτει κανεις σε τι φορουμ το διαβαζετε αυτο :01. Mr. Green: ) μπορειτε να χρησιμοποιειτε κ σετ μεχρι κ 30 επαναληψεις σε σχεση με τα κλασσικα σετ των 10 που κανουν οι περισοτεροι..
Αν ομως ενδιαφερεστε για αυξηση δυναμης ,ειναι καλυτερα να χρησιμοποιειτε λιγοτερες επαναληψεις..
Ολα αυτα συμφωνα με την παρακατω καινουρια μελετη Αμερικανων.

Τα υποκειμενα  :01. Mr. Green:  σε αυτη την μελετη ηταν αθλουμενοι που ειχαν ηδη περιπου 3 χρονια προπονητικης εμπειριας.
Χωριστηκαν σε 2 ομαδες κ εκτελουσαν full body προπονησεις 3 φορες την βδομαδα για 8 εβδομαδες συνολο...
Οι ασκησεις που χρησιμοποιηθηκαν ηταν πιεσεις παγκου, πιεσεις ωμων, τροχαλια για πλατη, κωπηλατηκες με τροχαλια, πρεσσα ποδιων,κ leg exte.
Ολα τα σετ ηταν μεχρι αστοχιας.

Οι μισοι προπονηθηκαν με βαρη της ταξης του 70-80% της 1rm τους, κ με επαναληψεις απο 8-12 ανα σετ (ομαδα με μεγαλο φορτιο).
Οι αλλοι μισοι με βαρη της ταξης του 30-50% του 1rm τους, κ με επαναληψεις σε ευρος απο 25-30 ανα σετ (μικρο φορτιο).

*Αποτελεσματα.*

Με το περας των 8 εβδομαδων ολοι ειχαν τα ιδια μυικα κερδη.
Προφανως οσον αφορα την μυικη μαζα δεν εχει σχεση αν προπονεισαι με σχετικα βαρια η ελαφρυτερα κιλα.




Το βαρος που μπορουσαν να σηκωσουν για την 1rm τους, ειχε αυξηθει περισοτερο στην ομαδα που προπονηθηκε με βαρυτερο φορτιο/λιγοτερες επαναληψεις.
Η συκηση ομως στην 1rm στις πιεσεις παγκου, δεν ηταν καν στατιστικα μετρησιμη.




Αλλα μεχρι το περας της ερευνας αυτοι με τα χαμηλο φορτιο μπορουσαν να εκτελεσουν περισοτερες πιεσεις παγκου οταν δοκιμασαν να κανουν, με το 50% του 1rm τους.
Η απο πανω εικονα δειχνει οτι το συνολικο φορτιο σε κιλα που μπορεσε να εκτελεσει η ομαδα του υψηλου φορτιου για ενα σετ με το 50% του 1rm τους, ειχε μειωθει αν κ οχι σημαντικα.

*Συμπερασμα*

Η προπονηση με χαμηλα φορτια μπορει να ειναι αποδοτικη για αυξηση μυικης μαζας ακομα κ σε εμπειρους αθλουμενους.
Τα μυικα κερδη που υπηρχαν στην ομαδα με το χαμηλο φορτιο, ηταν ιδια με αυτα του ευρους επαναληψεων που συνηθως προτεινεται για αυξηση μυικης υπετροφιας.
Με την προυποθεση οτι η μεγιστη μυικη υπερτοφια ειναι το αποτελεσμα ανεξαρτητως της αυξησης σε δυναμη, αυτα τα αποτελεσματα δειχνουν οτι ενα καινουριο συστημα μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει για προπονησεις με χαμηλοτερα φορτια σαν καλυτερη επιλογη.

Απο την αλλη, αν ο στοχος ειναι η αυξηση της δυναμης, τοτε μεγαλυτερα φορτια θα πρεπει να επιστρατευτουν.

 :09. Link URL:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Eπειδη ψιλομπερδευτηκα,το συμπερασμα ειναι οτι και οι 2 μεθοδοι ειχαν το ιδιο αποτελεσμα στην υπερτροφια και απλα τα βαρια φορτια ειχαν και το + της αυξησης δυναμης??

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτο παιδια αν θέλετε μπορω και γω να το υπογράψω , μπορεί κάποιος πχ να κάνει δικέφαλα και ενω μπορει να χρησιμοποιήσει πχ 50 κιλά να τα κάνει με 25 αυστηρα συγκεντρωμένα και να βγάλει πχ 20 επαναλήψεις και σε κάποιο εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα να δεί να μεγαλώνουν τα χέρια του 

ισχύει αυτο ίσως όχι σε όλους να πιάνει στο 100% αλλα είναι γεγονός και μάλιστα το έχουμε πεί και έχουμε δεί αθλητες υψηλού επιπέδου να έχουν μεγάλες διακρίσεις σε επαγγελματικούς αγώνες ενω ποτε δεν προπονήθηκαν με πολύ βαρια κιλά , τα βαρια κιλα βέβαια βοηθάν στο να ανεβούν τα εξασκητικά κιλά αλλα όταν γίνονται συνέχεια και έχει ο αθλητης και κάποια προδιάθεση λόγω φορτώματος ξεφεύγει και η μέση σε μάζα και χάνονται οι αναλογίες και με λίγα λόγια αχρηστεύεται όγκος

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Οσοι εχουν διακριθει στο bodybuilding κ ειναι μεγαλοι χωρις να σηκωνουν πολλα κιλα, ολοι ξερουμε γιατι ειναι μεγαλοι. Ενας φυσικος αθλητης δε μπορει να κανει για παντα 5χ20χ20 και να ανεβαινει μυικα πρεπει να ανεβαινει η δυναμη που πιστευω σε ενα φασμα 8-12 επαναληψεων το πετυχαινει καλυτερα απο 15-20.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλα έξω απ το χορο πολλα τραγούδια λένε ας έρθει κάποιος μια μέρα να τον δείξω και να κάνει προπόνηση έστω με λίγα κιλα και ενοώντας λίγα όχι να παίζει αλλα με ένταση και να βγάζει 15 - 20 επαναλήψεις και θα δείτε για πότε θα ανοίγει την πόρτα να βγει να ξεράσει  :01. Razz: 

το ββ δεν είναι παουερ λίφτινκ και κάποια πράματα δεν ταιριάζουν σε όλους 
πχ βλέπει κάποιος ποδηλάτη η σπρίντερ η ποδοσφαιριστη να έχει ποδάρες και άλλον να είναι νορμάλ και ας κάνουν το ίδιο σπόρ 
όπως και αρσιβαρίστα να σηκώνει τεράστια κιλά και να βγαίνει πρώτος και αυτός που δεν μπήκε ούτε 3αδα να έχει μεγαλύτερα πόδια αλλα στα σκουώτ να κάνουν ίδια κιλα η και λιγότερα 

μερικοί μπερδεύονται νομίζουν όταν λέμε ελαφρια  κιλα να παίζουν με τα ρόζ , εγω ενοώ βαρια κιλα αλλα να βγαίνουν με το ζόρι αυτες οι επαναλήψεις

----------


## vaggan

πανω απο 12 επαναληψεις δεν ειναι μποντιμπιλντινγκ αερομπικ λεγεται :01. Mr. Green:  και επειδη το εχω δοκιμασει νατουραλε καμια ικανοποιηση δεν επαιρνα απο αυτου του ειδους την προπονηση αν δεν βαλεις κιλα να βγουν ζορικα 8-10 επαναληψεις δεν αγριευουν οι μυες απο εκει και περα το ΚΝΣ ζοριζεις και παιζεις με τα νευρα σου

----------


## beefmeup

@κομπρα
πανω κατω αυτο..
αλλα κ παλι οχι σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις ,γιατι πχ στον παγκο δεν ειχαν σοβαρη διαφορα στην αυξηση δυναμης...επισης στο 50% της 1rm αυτοι με τα λιγα κιλα ειχαν καλυτερη αποδοση σε αντοχη στην δυναμη σε σχεση με τους αλλους..
πραγμα που κ αυτο ισχυει μεσες ακρες γιατι αν βαλεις εναν plifter να βγαλει προπονηση bb θα κλαταρει στα μισα..γινεται ,το ξερω το εχω δει να γινεται.




> Οσοι εχουν διακριθει στο bodybuilding κ ειναι μεγαλοι χωρις να σηκωνουν πολλα κιλα, ολοι ξερουμε γιατι ειναι μεγαλοι. Ενας φυσικος αθλητης δε μπορει να κανει για παντα 5χ20χ20 και να ανεβαινει μυικα πρεπει να ανεβαινει η δυναμη που πιστευω σε ενα φασμα 8-12 επαναληψεων το πετυχαινει καλυτερα απο 15-20.


παραμυθι παραμυθι ,το κουκι κ το ρεβυθι..
εδω ουσιαστικα βλεπουμε κατι που παλι εχει μαλλιασει η γλωσσα μου να γραφω χρονια τωρα..
το οποιο φυσικα εχει κ αλλες μελετες πισω του εκτος απο αυτη ,απλα αυτη ειναι προσφατη.
*μεχρι* ενα σημειο η μυικη αναπτυξη εχει σχεση με την αυξηση σε δυναμη..απο ενα σημειο κ μετα δεν εχει καμια σχεση, γιατι αν ηταν ετσι τοτε καποιος που γυμναζοταν 15-20 χρονια θα επρεπε να σηκωνει ενα βαγονι τρενου για να αναπτυχθει μυικα ,μιας κ τα κιλα που σηκωνει καποιος *απο ενα σημειο* κ μετα απλα δεν αυξανονται.
πραγμα που σημαινει οτι, η ολοι μας μπορουμε να αυξανουμε κιλα στο διινεκες για να αναπτυχθουμε μυικα ,πραγμα που *δεν* γινεται ,η απο ενα σημειο κ μετα που φτανουμε πλατω στα κιλα που σηκωνουμε θα πρεπει να μεινουμε ιδιοι σωματικα πραγμα που *παλι δεν γινεται.
*
η μελετη αυτη δεν εγινε σε noobs,οποτε η κλασσικη δικαιλογια που χρησιμοποιουν καποιοι οτι μετα απο λιγο καιρο δεν θα γινονταν γιατι ηταν noobαδες ,δεν ισχυει.
τωρα ο Χριστοφορος εχει αυτη την αποψη, κ λογικο μαλλον επειδη προπονειται λιγο καιρο..οταν θα περασουν τα χρονια, μαλλον θα αλαλξει αποψη.

@βαγγελη
δεν ειναι θεμα ικανοποιησης ρε φιλε...αλλου εχει εφαρμογη αυτο το πραγμα.
μια βασικη εφαρμογη ας πουμε ,ειναι για καποιον που εχει ενα σοβαρο τραυματισμο κ υπαρχουν περιορισμοι στα κιλα που σηκωνει για καποιες ασκησεις ,μπορει να φτιαξει σωμα κ χωρις να προσπαθει να σηκωσει τον κωλο του ,πραγμα κ ανεφικτο κ επικινδυνο αν οντως εχει θεμα.
ειναι πολλυ βασικα αυτο ,μιας κ αρκετοι μετα χρονια συναντουν διαφορους τραυματισμους που τους περιοριζουν..στις περισοτερες φορες ,η προπονηση με χαλαροτερα κιλα βοηθα ακομα κ σαν αποκατασταση τουτραυματισμου αυτου, απο το να τα αφηνουμε ολα τελειως πιστευοντας οτι αν δεν σηκωνουμε πολλα κιλα δεν κανουμε τπτ.

καποιες ασκησεις προφανως μπορει να μην ειναι για αυτου του ειδους τις προπονησεις..οπως πχ τα καθισματα..εκει μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει μικροτερο φορτιο για να μην ανεβαζουμε τοσο πολυ επαναληψεις, αλλα οχι τοσο μικρο οσο αναφερει η εδω μελετη.

----------


## psonara

beef μπραβο για την ερευνα.πολυ καλη και απο προσωπικη μου εμπειρια επιβεβαιωνω το αποτελεσμα της. :03. Clap: 
φυσικα εγω δεν ειμαι η πιο αρμοδια μιας και δεν σηκωνω τα κιλα που σηκωνετε εσεις,αλλα εχω ριξει το βαρος και εχω αυξησει επαναληψεις και με εχει δικαιωσει  :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

η έρευνα είναι πολυ καλή και σωστη και μερικοί μπερδεύονται και ακούγοντας πολλες επαναλήψεις έχουν στο μυαλό τους μαραθωνοδρόμους 

άλλο κάνω σετ αυστηρα με πολλες επαναλήψεις και ένταση και άλλο κάνω μαραθώνιες και πολύωρες προπονήσεις που θα καταβολιστούν οι μυς και δεν θα υπάρχει ανάπτυξη 

και πάντα μιλάμε για την βάση , όπου αυτο σημαίνει ότι ανα διαστήματα μπορούμε να κάνουμε και πιο βαριές προπονήσεις πχ 6-8 επαναλήψεων ώστε να δώσουμε διαφορετικά ερεθίσματα και να ανεβάσουμε τα εξασκητικά μας κιλά 
και ενα παράδειγμα να πω ότι τα μέγιστα κιλα που σήκωνα πρίν 20 χρόνια τα ίδια σηκωνα και μετα απο 20 χρόνια , αλλα είχα πρόοδο σε ανάπτυξη και μυικότητα , ποτε δεν είχα στόχο να ανεβάσω μέγιστη δύναμη και παρ όλα αυτα έχω βγάλει και 8αρες με 180 κιλά και ποτε δεν θυμάμαι να έχω κάνει εκτός για πλάκα προπόνηση καθαρά δύναμης παρα μόνο διαχωρισμό βαριάς με ελαφρυα προπόνηση ανα εβδομάδα με στόχο ποικιλομορφία εκγύμνασης και να στοχεύσω σε λευκές αλλα και κόκκινες μυικές ίνες

----------


## vaggan

διονυση για καποιους που ειναι σε μετατραυματικο σταδιο παω πασο δεν αντιλεγω οπως και δεν αντιλεγω οτι και αυτος ο τροπος ειναι σιγουρα καλυτερος απο το τιποτα απλα δεν θεωρω οτι ειναι και ο καλυτερος

----------


## grtech

Διονύση μπράβο για την ανακάλυψη  :01. Mr. Green:  και μετάφραση αυτής της αρκετά πρόσφατης έρευνας  :03. Clap:   όπου έρχεται να επισημάνει αυτό που άπειρες φορές έχει αναφερθεί εδω μέσα και με άλλες επιστ. έρευνες και μέσα απο άρθρα αλλά και απο σχόλια σε διάφορα σχετικά θέματα ότι η μυική υπερτροφία μπορεί να επιτευχθεί με αρκετούς τρόπους (στα πλαίσια του δυνατού για κάθε ασκούμενο).

Το κλειδί απο οτι δείχνουν όλα τα παραπάνω είναι κάθε φορά να δέχεται το σώμα το ερέθισμα για μυική ανάπτυξη είτε μέσω αύξησης των επαναλήψεων, είτε της αντίστασης, είτε του τεμπο, είτε διαφορετικών κινήσεων κλπ και φυσικά να του αφήνουμε το περιθώριο να αναρρώσει.

Επίσης δεν είναι απαραίτητο να επιλέγουμε έναν μόνο τρόπο, απο την στιγμή που δεν μας εμποδίζει κάποιος τραυματισμός κλπ είναι καθαρά εμπειρική μου άποψη οτι απο ένα σημείο και μετά (και αναλόγως τους στόχους του κάθε ασκούμενου) θα πρέπει η προπόνηση με βάρη να εναλλάσσει τους συντελεστές που επηρεάζουν την ένταση μιας προπόνησης ανα τακτά διαστήματα χρησιμοποιώντας ένα σύστημα περιοδικότητας.

Έτσι προσκομίζουμε τα οφέλη από πολλές μεθόδους, αποφεύγουμε τα συχνα πλατο και ψυχολογικά δεν ρουτινιάζουμε. Απο την άλλη κάτι τέτοιο ξεφεύγει της απλοϊκότητας και του ευκολότερου ελέγχου προοδευτικότητας που προσφέρουν οι προπονητικές ρουτίνες κονσέρβες (σταθερή περιοδικότητα) και έτσι μπορεί κάποιος ασκούμενος πολλή εύκολα να μπερδευτεί, να παρερμηνεύσει και να βγει εκτός στόχου.

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Beef θελω μια ερευνα που να δειχνει πως μπορει να υπαρξει μυικη αναπτυξη χωρις προοδο. Ειτε αυτο ειναι κιλα, ειτε επαναληψεις, ειτε tut, ειτε μικροτερα διαλειμματα ειτε οποιαδηποτε προοδος. Υπαρχει και το γενετικο οριο, δε μπορεις να βγαζεις για παντα μαζα μετα πρεπει να κανεις αλλα πραγματα. Αμα πχ καποιος κανει για στηθος επικλινη παγκο 4χ12χ60 ιδιο tut ιδια διαλειμματα θα μεινει ιδιος θελει δε θελει και εχει και στις υπολοιπες ασκησεις αναλογη στασιμοτητα.

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

> η έρευνα είναι πολυ καλή και σωστη και μερικοί μπερδεύονται και ακούγοντας πολλες επαναλήψεις έχουν στο μυαλό τους μαραθωνοδρόμους 
> 
> άλλο κάνω σετ αυστηρα με πολλες επαναλήψεις και ένταση και άλλο κάνω μαραθώνιες και πολύωρες προπονήσεις που θα καταβολιστούν οι μυς και δεν θα υπάρχει ανάπτυξη 
> 
> και πάντα μιλάμε για την βάση , όπου αυτο σημαίνει ότι ανα διαστήματα μπορούμε να κάνουμε και πιο βαριές προπονήσεις πχ 6-8 επαναλήψεων ώστε να δώσουμε διαφορετικά ερεθίσματα και να ανεβάσουμε τα εξασκητικά μας κιλά 
> και ενα παράδειγμα να πω ότι τα μέγιστα κιλα που σήκωνα πρίν 20 χρόνια τα ίδια σηκωνα και μετα απο 20 χρόνια , αλλα είχα πρόοδο σε ανάπτυξη και μυικότητα , ποτε δεν είχα στόχο να ανεβάσω μέγιστη δύναμη και παρ όλα αυτα έχω βγάλει και 8αρες με 180 κιλά και ποτε δεν θυμάμαι να έχω κάνει εκτός για πλάκα προπόνηση καθαρά δύναμης παρα μόνο διαχωρισμό βαριάς με ελαφρυα προπόνηση ανα εβδομάδα με στόχο ποικιλομορφία εκγύμνασης και να στοχεύσω σε λευκές αλλα και κόκκινες μυικές ίνες


Πως ακριβως οριζεται την ενταση; Αποτι καταλαβα οχι με τα σετ αλλα με το % της rm.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Η beef σου μιλησε καθαρα περι της μυικης αναπτυξης μεσω της δυναμης,γιατι σε αυτο αναφεροσουν πιο πανω.
Οτι δλδ αυτη η μεθοδος σταματα αρκετα συντομα να εχει ισχυ αμα κανεις εντατικα βαρη.Οι αλλες μεθοδοι που αναφερεις,ειναι αυτονοητο οτι παιρνουν τα ηνια απο κει και μετα.

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Cobra αναφερθηκα σε κιλα κ επαναληψεις καθως πιστευω οτι ελαχιστοι ειναι αυτοι που θα παιξουν με τα διαλειμματα και με tut. Οπως κ να εχει, η προοδος ειναι το ζητημα και για να το πετυχεις 8-12 ρεπς ειναι πολυ καλυτερες απο 15-20 σε αυτο το θεμα.

----------


## SOLID

> παραμυθι παραμυθι ,το κουκι κ το ρεβυθι..
> εδω ουσιαστικα βλεπουμε κατι που παλι εχει μαλλιασει η γλωσσα μου να γραφω χρονια τωρα..
> το οποιο φυσικα εχει κ αλλες μελετες πισω του εκτος απο αυτη ,απλα αυτη ειναι προσφατη.
> *μεχρι* ενα σημειο η μυικη αναπτυξη εχει σχεση με την αυξηση σε δυναμη..απο ενα σημειο κ μετα δεν εχει καμια σχεση, γιατι αν ηταν ετσι τοτε καποιος που γυμναζοταν 15-20 χρονια θα επρεπε να σηκωνει ενα βαγονι τρενου για να αναπτυχθει μυικα ,μιας κ τα κιλα που σηκωνει καποιος *απο ενα σημειο* κ μετα απλα δεν αυξανονται.
> πραγμα που σημαινει οτι, η ολοι μας μπορουμε να αυξανουμε κιλα στο διινεκες για να αναπτυχθουμε μυικα ,πραγμα που *δεν* γινεται ,η απο ενα σημειο κ μετα που φτανουμε πλατω στα κιλα που σηκωνουμε θα πρεπει να μεινουμε ιδιοι σωματικα πραγμα που *παλι δεν γινεται.
> *
> η μελετη αυτη δεν εγινε σε noobs,οποτε η κλασσικη δικαιλογια που χρησιμοποιουν καποιοι οτι μετα απο λιγο καιρο δεν θα γινονταν γιατι ηταν noobαδες ,δεν ισχυει.
> τωρα ο Χριστοφορος εχει αυτη την αποψη, κ λογικο μαλλον επειδη προπονειται λιγο καιρο..οταν θα περασουν τα χρονια, μαλλον θα αλαλξει αποψη.
> 
> ...


 :03. Clap: Αψογο ποστ και συμφωνω 100% και θεωρω πως αυτη ειναι και η ωμη αληθεια.Η μελετη αυτη απλα αποδεικνυει αυτο που πολλοι που ασχολουνται χρονια (χωρις φαρμακα) εχουν παρατηρησει να συμβαινει.Ειναι απο τις φορες που εγω προσωπικα λεω πως σε καποια πραγματα δεν χρειαζεται να δεις μελετη για να βγαλεις προσωπικη ορθη αποψη,αλλα καλο ειναι οταν βγαινει και μια μελετη και το δειχνει.




> μερικοί μπερδεύονται νομίζουν όταν λέμε ελαφρια  κιλα να παίζουν με τα  ρόζ , εγω ενοώ βαρια κιλα αλλα να βγαίνουν με το ζόρι αυτες οι  επαναλήψεις


 :03. Thumb up:   Αυτο ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ.Ειναι πραγματικα απιστευτο πολλες φορες πως καποιος δεν  μπορει να καταλαβει πως αλλο αστεια κιλα για πιο πολλες και ανετες  επαναληψεις,και ΑΛΛΟ λιγοτερο βαρια κιλια για πιο πολλες επαναληψεις που  οι τελευταιες να σου βγαινει η πιστη για να βγουν.


Προοδο μπορεις να εχεις (οταν μιλαμε για μυικη αναπτυξη) με πολλους τροπους ειτε tut,διαλλειματα διαφορετικα,διαφορετικες τεχνικες προπονησης,διαφορετικα πεδια επαναληψεων,ΚΑΙ αυξηση της δυναμης φυσικα.Κανεις δεν ειπε πως δεν ειναι δυνατο εργαλειο και ειναι το αρχικο concern πολλες φορες ΕΙΔΙΚΑ για καποιον νεο στην προπονηση με βαρη με σκοπο υπερτροφια.Ειδικα στην αρχη η αυξηση δυναμης ειναι σημαντικοτατη,ΚΑΙ επειδη εχεις γρηγορες αυξησεις ΚΑΙ επειδη χρειαζεσαι προοδευτικη αυξηση κιλων.Απο ενα σημειο και μετα ομως απλα ΔΕΝ μπορεις να αυξησεις αλλο δυναμη και μεγαλη εως τεραστια βαρυτητα μπαινει σε αλλες προπονητικες τεχνικες.

Προσωπικα παιζω σε πεδιο μινιμουμ 6 μεχρι και 20 η και παραπανω (σε ποδια πιο πολυ)οπως και με δι τρι σετ,drops,προκοπωσης,tut,διαφορετικα διαλλειματα κτλ και σε πολλες ασκησεις που για μεγαλο διαστημα εμενα και επεμενα σε πεδια των 6 βελτιωση ΟΡΑΤΗ δεν υπηρχε,πραγμα που αλλαξε οταν οι επαναληψεις ειτε αυξηθηκαν ειτε αλλαξε αλλοι παραγοντες που εγραψα πιο πανω.

----------


## beefmeup

> Πως ακριβως οριζεται την ενταση; Αποτι καταλαβα οχι με τα σετ αλλα με το % της rm.





> Η beef σου μιλησε καθαρα περι της μυικης αναπτυξης μεσω της δυναμης,γιατι σε αυτο αναφεροσουν πιο πανω.
> Οτι δλδ αυτη η μεθοδος σταματα αρκετα συντομα να εχει ισχυ αμα κανεις εντατικα βαρη.Οι αλλες μεθοδοι που αναφερεις,ειναι αυτονοητο οτι παιρνουν τα ηνια απο κει και μετα.


αυτο :03. Thumb up: 
μαλλον δεν το καταλαβες ουτε τι με ρωτησες ,ουτε πως σου απαντησα συγκεκριμενα σε αυτο που με ρωτησες.
προφανως κ πρεπει να υπαρχει μια προοδος *σε κατι* ,χωρις αυτο να ειναι απαραιτητα τα κιλα που σηκωνει καποιος κ υπαρχει απολυτα λογικη εξηγηση για αυτο ακομα κ χωρις την μελετη.




> Cobra αναφερθηκα σε κιλα κ επαναληψεις καθως πιστευω οτι ελαχιστοι ειναι αυτοι που θα παιξουν με τα διαλειμματα και με tut.


το τι πιστευεις εσυ ειναι αδιαφορο..εδω συζηταμε το τι γινεται.
επισης η αυξηση στις επαναληψεις μπορει να βοηθησει στην μυικη αναπτυξη χωρις να εχεις αυξησεις στα κιλα που σηκωνεις ,το ξαναγραψα 2 σειρες πιο πανω.

----------


## stef.

*Ολα τα σετ ηταν μεχρι αστοχιας.*

νομιζω το κλειδι στην υποθεση ειναι αυτο!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

έτσι παιδια σωστα δώσατε τον ορισμό της έντασης , έχω βαρεθεί να λέω τα ίδια και τα ίδια , όταν λέω ένταση να βγαίνουν έστω και με λιγότερα κιλα περισσότερες επαναλήψεις έως αποτυχίας , εγω τα έκανα αυτα στην πραξη να φεύγει το κλαπέτο ένα πράμα , αφού πήγαινα στο γήπεδο για τρέξιμο καμια φορα με αθλητη ημιαποστάσεων και πρωταθλητη και σχεδόν κάναμε ίδιους χρόνους και με έλεγε καλα ρε αφού δεν τρέχεις πώς έχεις αντοχή ? και αυτο ήταν απο τα σκουώτ που έβγαζα 30 επαναλήψεις και τα πόδια μου αναλογικά ήταν πιο μεγάλα απο το επάνω σώμα 

μάλιστα ενα μαρτυριο ήταν που είχαμε κόντρες στο γυμναστηριο και όταν έβγαζα εγω πχ 20 επαναλήψεις πήγαινε ο άλλος και έκανε 22 , μετα ο άλλος 25 , ερχόταν η σειρά μου και πήγαινα για μια παραπάνω να τους περάσω , μιλάμε σκάσιμο τελείως 

απλα όταν όλα αυτα γίνονται σε υπερβολικό βαθμό και πολύωρες προπονήσεις καταβολιζόμασταν και σε συνδιασμό με 2 φορες την βδομάδα επι 6 μέρες ήμουν όλο το χρόνο σε αγωνιστική φόρμα 

όταν άλλαξε αυτο και μειώθηκαν σετ και κάποιες μυικές ομάδες προκειμένου να ξεκουραστούν όπως πχ χέρια , τις έκανα βδομάδα παρα βδομάδα  πέρναν τρελά μάζα και ενω τα χέρια μου απο θεμα όγκου δεν ήταν το σημείο μου , παρ όλα αυτα ποτε δεν έπεσαν κάτω απο 50 εκατοστα κρύα 

οποτε το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι τα τελευταια χρόνια ποτε δεν έκανα βαριές προπονήσεις με την ένοια των 4-6 επαναλήψεων αλλα 12-15 και μια χαρα μάζα είχα 
και λόγω του ατυχήματος στα πόδια έκανα 15-20 επαναλήψεις και σούπερ σετ πρέσα με σκουώτ και τα πόδια τα έσωσα μ αυτο τον τρόπο , ενω με βαριές  δεν θα είχα αυτα τα αποτελέσματα ούτε την ποιότητα 

γι αυτο λέμε στο ββ είναι συνδιασμός και των 2 παραμέτρων η η χρυσή τομή που λέμε 8-12 η 15  επαναλήψεις 

Γιατί σωματοδόμηση κάνουμε ούτε παουερ λίφτινκ ούτε εκπαίδευση για χαμάληδες , αλλα ο πρωτεθλητης ξεχωρίζει απο την ένταση που βγάζει και όλες οι άλλες παράμετροι που είναι διατροφή και ξεκούραση αλλα και τα γεννετικά 
απλα μάθαμε στον ευκολο τρόπο και τα κλασικά , αυτα που λέμε θέλουν άντερα και ενοώ πνευμόνια και καρδιά 
και το ξαναλέω σωστότατη η έρευνα και όχι σε θεωριτικό τομέα μόνο αλλα και πρακτικό

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

> αυτο
> μαλλον δεν το καταλαβες ουτε τι με ρωτησες ,ουτε πως σου απαντησα συγκεκριμενα σε αυτο που με ρωτησες.
> προφανως κ πρεπει να υπαρχει μια προοδος *σε κατι* ,χωρις αυτο να ειναι απαραιτητα τα κιλα που σηκωνει καποιος κ υπαρχει απολυτα λογικη εξηγηση για αυτο ακομα κ χωρις την μελετη.
> 
> 
> 
> το τι πιστευεις εσυ ειναι αδιαφορο..εδω συζηταμε το τι γινεται.
> επισης η αυξηση στις επαναληψεις μπορει να βοηθησει στην μυικη αναπτυξη χωρις να εχεις αυξησεις στα κιλα που σηκωνεις ,το ξαναγραψα 2 σειρες πιο πανω.


Νομιζω λεμε το ιδιο πραγμα γτ δε διαφωνω σε κατι απο αυτα.

----------


## beefmeup

ΟΧΙ ρε φιλε δεν λεμε το ιδιο οταν με ρωτας αυτο  :08. Turtle: 





> *Beef θελω μια ερευνα που να δειχνει πως μπορει να υπαρξει μυικη αναπτυξη χωρις προοδο.* Ειτε αυτο ειναι κιλα, ειτε επαναληψεις, ειτε tut, ειτε μικροτερα διαλειμματα ειτε οποιαδηποτε προοδος. Υπαρχει και το γενετικο οριο, δε μπορεις να βγαζεις για παντα μαζα μετα πρεπει να κανεις αλλα πραγματα. Αμα πχ καποιος κανει για στηθος επικλινη παγκο 4χ12χ60 ιδιο tut ιδια διαλειμματα θα μεινει ιδιος θελει δε θελει και εχει και στις υπολοιπες ασκησεις αναλογη στασιμοτητα.


η γραφεις αυτο απο κατω





> Οσοι εχουν διακριθει στο bodybuilding κ ειναι μεγαλοι χωρις να σηκωνουν πολλα κιλα, ολοι ξερουμε γιατι ειναι μεγαλοι. Ενας φυσικος αθλητης δε μπορει να κανει για παντα 5χ20χ20 και να ανεβαινει μυικα πρεπει να ανεβαινει η δυναμη που πιστευω σε ενα φασμα 8-12 επαναληψεων το πετυχαινει καλυτερα απο 15-20.


εισαι τελειως εκτος ,τι να κανουμε τωρα ,αλλη μελετη διαβασες πριν απαντησεις.. :01. Razz:

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Ρε φιλε το ιδιο λεμε, συμφωνησες πως πρεπει να υπαρχει καποια προοδος με οποιονδηποτε τροπο, αυτο λεω κ εγω. μην ξαναλεω τα ιδια..το ειπα κ πριν ειπα κιλα κ επαναληψεις γιατι οι περισσοτεροι με αυτα παρατηρουν την προοδο λιγοι θα κατσουν να δουνε το tut και τα διαλειμματα.

----------


## beefmeup

αυτα παθαινεις οταν μιλας με ατομα 17 ετων..στο τελος καταληγεις να συμφωνεις εσυ μαζι τους.. :08. Turtle: 

οταν με ρωτας αρχικα να σου παραθεσω μια μελετη που να αποδεικνυει αυτο που λεει η μελετη που ποσταρα αρχικα ,ΟΧΙ δεν λεμε το ιδιο.
επισης οταν γραφει ο Ηλιας οτι υπαρχουν αθλητες μεγαλου επιπεδου που δεν κανουν υπερβολικα πολλα κιλα κ αναπτυσονται κ του απαντας περνουν φαρμακα ,παλι δεν λεμε το ιδιο..

δεν συμφωνησα εγω καπου, η μελετη λεει αυτο ακριβως οτι Η τα κιλα θα ειναι περισοτερα ,Η θα αυξησεις/αλλαξεις κατι αλλο για να αντισταθμισεις τα κιλα.
δεν καταλαβαινεις τι διαβαζεις κ τι συζηταμε..
οσον αφορα το tut  κ τα διαλειματα κανεις πολυ μεγαλο λαθος σε αυτο που λες..μαλλον εννοεις οτι εσυ κ οι φιλοι σου δεν τα κοιτατε.

-------------------------------------



> Τhe essence of the so called capitalist society is not an evil volition to subject it's people to the power of indoctrination or the power of finance.
> It is simply the natural ambition of any organism, to plan it's actions.
> In other words, to minimize unknown quantities.
> Before nothing..After, nothing.
> Everything we project shall be accomplished..Once you understand this, burn it..If you don't understand this, burn it.
> We insist on your freedom..The chance won't come again.
> The only key to your riddle is to accept the abscence of a key.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## El Topo

Οσοι προπονουνται χρονια κι εχουν δουλεψει και με τις 2 μεθοδους, ξερουν πολυ καλα ποια αποδιδει και ποια σου δινει απλα ενα τσιτωμα εκεινη τη στιγμη και τιποτα αλλο ουσιαστικο.

Αν δεν ανεβασεις δυναμη δε χτιζεις μυες και με 20-30 επαναληψεις μονο αντοχη μπορει να κερδισεις, δυναμη σε καμια περιπτωση.
Οποτε οποιος κανει bbing ξερει ποια μεθοδο να ακολουθησει και αφηνει τις πολλες επαναληψεις για τους fitnessαδες και τις γκομενες.

Ερευνες καθε 3 και λιγο βγαινουν καινουριες, ασε που στο bbing ειναι τοσο πολλοι οι παραγοντες που επηρεαζουν το αποτελεσμα που ξεκαθαρα συμπερασματα πολυ δυσκολα βγαινουν σε ερευνητικο επιπεδο.
Ομως οποιος προπονειται σοβαρα ξερει το σωμα του.
Ε, αν καποιος βλεπει να δυναμωνει και να συνεχιζει να κτιζει μυες με 20 επαναληψεις τι να πω, μαλλον ηπιε το ζωμο του αστεριξ.
Οι υπολοιποι ξερουμε πολυ καλα οτι οι ιδανικες επαναληψεις για μυοσυνθεση ειναι 6-10, βια 12, αναλογα την ασκηση κλπ.
Αυτα και ας αφησουμε τους επαγγελματιες στην ακρη γιατι με τοση χημεια που πεφτει και 10 κιλα να σηκωνουν για 30 επαναληψεις στο τελος 50 εκ. χερι θα'χουν.
Το θεμα ειναι για τους φυσικους bbers.
Κι εκει μια ειναι η πιο αποδοτικη μεθοδος.
Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι με πιο πολλες επαναληψεις δεν θα εχουμε αποτελεσματα, απλα αυτα δεν θα ειναι τα μεγιστα.

----------


## SOLID

> Οσοι προπονουνται χρονια κι εχουν δουλεψει και με τις 2 μεθοδους, ξερουν πολυ καλα ποια αποδιδει και ποια σου δινει απλα ενα τσιτωμα εκεινη τη στιγμη και τιποτα αλλο ουσιαστικο.
> 
> Αν δεν ανεβασεις δυναμη δε χτιζεις μυες και με 20-30 επαναληψεις μονο αντοχη μπορει να κερδισεις, δυναμη σε καμια περιπτωση.
> Οποτε οποιος κανει bbing ξερει ποια μεθοδο να ακολουθησει και αφηνει τις πολλες επαναληψεις για τους fitnessαδες και τις γκομενες.
> 
> Ερευνες καθε 3 και λιγο βγαινουν καινουριες, ασε που στο bbing ειναι τοσο πολλοι οι παραγοντες που επηρεαζουν το αποτελεσμα που ξεκαθαρα συμπερασματα πολυ δυσκολα βγαινουν σε ερευνητικο επιπεδο.
> Ομως οποιος προπονειται σοβαρα ξερει το σωμα του.
> Ε, αν καποιος βλεπει να δυναμωνει και να συνεχιζει να κτιζει μυες με 20 επαναληψεις τι να πω, μαλλον ηπιε το ζωμο του αστεριξ.
> Οι υπολοιποι ξερουμε πολυ καλα οτι οι ιδανικες επαναληψεις για μυοσυνθεση ειναι 6-10, βια 12, αναλογα την ασκηση κλπ.
> ...



Μην εισαι απολυτος.Αυτο δεν ισχυει που λες.Δεν ειπε καποιος πως οι 6 η 8 η 12 δεν ειναι καλες ειναι και παραειναι.Αλλα βελτιωση στην μυικη αναπτυξη (αλλο δυναμη) εχεις και σε μεγαλυτερο πεδιο επαναληψεων.Αρκει να βγαινουν σε αστοχια.Αυτο ειναι το σημαντικο οπως ειπωθηκε και απο πανω.Τωρα δεν λεω για 120 επαναληψεις για να σε προλαβω.Μιλαω για φορτια οπως περιγραφονται στην μελετη για πεδιο ανω των 15 επαναληψεων.Δεν ειναι θεμα fitnessa η γκομενας.Αλλο στυλ προπονησης ειναι που εχει εφαρμογη.

----------


## beefmeup

> Οποτε οποιος κανει bbing ξερει ποια μεθοδο να ακολουθησει και αφηνει τις πολλες επαναληψεις για τους fitnessαδες και τις γκομενες.


βλεπω πολλους αντρες εδω μεσα τελικα κ χαιρομαι.. :03. Clap: 


οσο για τις επαναληψεις τα ειχαμε ξαναπει κ σε αλλο σχετικο θεμα που παλι διαφωνουσες..τοτε θυμαμαι σου ειχα πει να μου πεις που το στηριζεις ,αλλα σοβαρη απαντηση δεν ειχα παρει..κατι θεωριες δικες σου που δεν μπορω να ξερω απο που πηγαζουν..
σαν αποψεις σεβαστες ειναι ,αλλα σαν επιχειρηματα δεν μπορω να τα δεχτω ,ελπιζω να καταλαβαινεις γιατι, ειδικα οταν υπαρχουν ενα σωρο επιστημονικες αναφορες ,αλλα κ εμπηρικες αν θες απο πολλους, για το αντιθετο.

κ κατι τελευταιο..θα παρακαλουσα πραγματικα ,μην ξαναγραψει κανεις για φαρμακα κ οτι οι ββντερς ειναι φουσκωτοι γιατι περνουν ,λες κ αυτοι που σηκωνουν πολλα κιλα τα σηκωνουν με γαλα γαιδαρας..λιγο λογικη δεν βλαπτει.
επισης η μελετη δεν κανει πουθενα αναφορες σε φαρμακα ,οποτε ατοπα ολα οσα γραφετε.

----------


## vaggan

> Μην εισαι απολυτος.Αυτο δεν ισχυει που λες.Δεν ειπε καποιος πως οι 6 η 8 η 12 δεν ειναι καλες ειναι και παραειναι.Αλλα βελτιωση στην μυικη αναπτυξη (αλλο δυναμη) εχεις και σε μεγαλυτερο πεδιο επαναληψεων.Αρκει να βγαινουν σε αστοχια.Αυτο ειναι το σημαντικο οπως ειπωθηκε και απο πανω.Τωρα δεν λεω για 120 επαναληψεις για να σε προλαβω.Μιλαω για φορτια οπως περιγραφονται στην μελετη για πεδιο ανω των 15 επαναληψεων.Δεν ειναι θεμα fitnessa η γκομενας.Αλλο στυλ προπονησης ειναι που εχει εφαρμογη.


ωραια κανε 15 σετ των τριων επαναληψεων μεχρι αστοχια και ελα να μου πεις μετα αν δουλευεις το ιδιο σκληρα με τρια σετ των 15 επαναληψεων οι ιδιες επαναληψεις θα πεχθουν αμα το βαλεις κατω ελα να μου πεις σε πιο ευρος επαναληψεων δουλεψες σκληροτερα

----------


## SOLID

> @κομπρα
> πανω κατω αυτο..
> αλλα κ παλι οχι σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις ,γιατι πχ στον παγκο δεν ειχαν σοβαρη διαφορα στην αυξηση δυναμης...επισης στο 50% της 1rm αυτοι με τα λιγα κιλα ειχαν καλυτερη αποδοση σε αντοχη στην δυναμη σε σχεση με τους αλλους..
> πραγμα που κ αυτο ισχυει μεσες ακρες γιατι αν βαλεις εναν plifter να βγαλει προπονηση bb θα κλαταρει στα μισα..γινεται ,το ξερω το εχω δει να γινεται.


Παντως επειδη ηθελα να το αναφερω μηπως η βελτιωση στην αντοχη στην δυναμη του γκρουπ με το μικροτερο φορτιο εχει να κανει με μερικο conversion απο τυπου 2Α μυικες ινες σε τυπου 2Χ???

Λεω μηπως.Αν και δεν εχω ιδεα η μετατροπη σε ποσο διαστημα θελει ερεθισμα για να γινει. :01. Unsure:

----------


## SOLID

> ωραια κανε 15 σετ των τριων επαναληψεων μεχρι αστοχια και ελα να μου πεις μετα αν δουλευεις το ιδιο σκληρα με τρια σετ των 15 επαναληψεων οι ιδιες επαναληψεις θα πεχθουν αμα το βαλεις κατω ελα να μου πεις σε πιο ευρος επαναληψεων δουλεψες σκληροτερα


Να παω να κανω 15 σετ των τριων γιατι ακριβως ρε vaggan??
Μυς θελω να γυμνασω οχι τενοντες και αρθρωσεις ρε φιλε.Αν και υπαρχει ενα συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα φιλοσοφιας οσα σετ μπορεις να βγαλεις με 3-4 μαξ επαναληψεις σε καθε σετ και 15 δευτερολεπτα διαλλειμα μεχρι το επομενο σετ μεχρι αποτυχια αλλα αυτο στοχευει αλλου.

Γενικα αυτο που λες ομως δεν υπαρχει λογος να το κανω.Η θα κανω αν θελω βαρια σετ 4-5 πχ των 6-8 με στοπ στην αρνητικη κατω η θα παιξω με αλλες τεχνικες (μεσα σε αυτες και 20αρες πχ).

Σε εμενα σε συγκεκριμενες μυικες ομαδες μου εχει δουλεψει πολυ αποτελεσματικα.Το θεμα που δουλεψες σκληροτερα ειναι λιγο σχετικο.Βαλε παραδειγμα σε μια ασκηση παραδειγμα leg press ενα βαρος που να σου επιτρεπει να κανεις 20αρα (που απο την 14 πχ αρχιζεις να αφηνεις το πνευμα σου και μια χαρα σκληρα δουλευεις και αποτελεσμα θα βγει αν του δωσεις λιγο χρονο).

----------


## beefmeup

> Παντως επειδη ηθελα να το αναφερω μηπως η βελτιωση στην αντοχη στην δυναμη του γκρουπ με το μικροτερο φορτιο εχει να κανει με μερικο conversion απο τυπου 2Α μυικες ινες σε τυπου 2Χ???
> 
> Λεω μηπως.Αν και δεν εχω ιδεα η μετατροπη σε ποσο διαστημα θελει ερεθισμα για να γινει.


νομιζω ειναι λιγο παρακινδυνευμενο να υποθεσουμε κατι τετοιο..αρχικα γιατι νομιζω δεν υπαρχει κατι επισημο σε ανθρωπους, μονο σε κατι ζωακια ειχαν δοκιμασει κατι τετοιο κ παλι νομιζω ηταν μονο εργαστηριακα σε ιστους, κ επιπλεον δεν ξερω καν αν μπορει να γινει αυτη η "μετατροπη" οππως ερμηνευετε καθαρα η λεξη αυτη..
ισως αυτο που μπορει να γινει μια "υποδειξη" στο σωμα να μαθει να χρησιμοποιει τις ινες αυτες διαφορετικα λογω των ερεθισματων που δεχεται απο το ειδος της προπονησης που το επιβαλουμε.
αλλα μετατροπη ,δεν ξερω, ειναι πολυ τραβηγμενο νομιζω..

κ παλι ομως ,δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε ποσο διαστημα μπορει να παρει αυτη η διαδικασια, αλλα παλι νομιζω οτι μαλλον θελει πολυ περισοτερο απο την διαρκεια της μελετης αυτης.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## vaggan

> Να παω να κανω 15 σετ των τριων γιατι ακριβως ρε vaggan??
> Μυς θελω να γυμνασω οχι τενοντες και αρθρωσεις ρε φιλε.Αν και υπαρχει ενα συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα φιλοσοφιας οσα σετ μπορεις να βγαλεις με 3-4 μαξ επαναληψεις σε καθε σετ και 15 δευτερολεπτα διαλλειμα μεχρι το επομενο σετ μεχρι αποτυχια αλλα αυτο στοχευει αλλου.
> 
> Γενικα αυτο που λες ομως δεν υπαρχει λογος να το κανω.Η θα κανω αν θελω βαρια σετ 4-5 πχ των 6-8 με στοπ στην αρνητικη κατω η θα παιξω με αλλες τεχνικες (μεσα σε αυτες και 20αρες πχ).
> 
> Σε εμενα σε συγκεκριμενες μυικες ομαδες μου εχει δουλεψει πολυ αποτελεσματικα.Το θεμα που δουλεψες σκληροτερα ειναι λιγο σχετικο.Βαλε παραδειγμα σε μια ασκηση παραδειγμα leg press ενα βαρος που να σου επιτρεπει να κανεις 20αρα (που απο την 14 πχ αρχιζεις να αφηνεις το πνευμα σου και μια χαρα σκληρα δουλευεις και αποτελεσμα θα βγει αν του δωσεις λιγο χρονο).


γιατι ρε φιλε εχετε την εσφαλεμενη εντυπωση οτι και με τρεις επαναληψεις δεν θα γυμνασεις μυες και εγω συνηθως 6-10 παιζω εγω την λογικη εξηγω οσο γυμνασεις το μυικο σου συστημα με 3 σετ των 15 η 20 αλλο τοσο θα το γυμνασεις και με 15 σετ των τριων επαναληψεων μην σου πω και σκληροτερα

----------


## SOLID

Κοιτα εγω δεν ειπα οτι ειναι απαγορευτικο να κανεις 3 επαναληψεις.Το εχω κανει πολλες φορες (ειδικα πιο παλια σαν μικρο παιδι και εγω που νομιζα πως μονο με βαρια κιλα φταχνεις μυες,δοξα το Θεο που υπαρχει ο πειραματισμος) αλλα δεν ειναι το ιδανικο και κατα την γνωμη μου και γενικοτερα.

Ετσι οπως το λες εσυ με πολλα σετ των 3 μπαλωνεται με την λογικη οτι ναι μεν 3 αλλα πολλα σετ,και ανεβαζεις τον ογκο της προπονησης,το δεχομαι αλλα κατα την προσωπικη μου αποψη ενεχει κινδυνους τραυματισμων,αν κανεις αρκετο διαλλειμα για atp κτλ δεν θα πετυχεις δυνατη αιματωση και πρηξιμο (εγω το θελω αυτο),και το σημαντικοτερο φυσικα απο ενα σημειο και μετα η τεχνικη σου λογικα θα χαλαει.

Αν πλεων εγω κανω καποια ασκηση για 3 επαναληψεις θα κανω μονο σε διζυγο βιθυσεις που θα βαλω ενα καρο σιδερα να κρεμονται απο την μεση μου,αλλα και παλι δεν θα την αφησω ετσι θα το συνεχισω σαν ντροπ το πιθανοτερο.
Τωρα να παω να κανω αρσεις των 3επαν,η να παρω 60 κιλα αλτηρες για στηθος για 2 η 3,η να βαλω 450 κιλα πρεσσα για 3-4 απλα ετσι,εγω δεν το κανω ΚΥΡΙΩΣ για λογους ρισκου τραυματισμων.Στο διζυγο που σου ειπα ισως το κανω επειδη ειμαι φοβερα εξοικειωμενος με την κινηση και ας πουμε οτι εχω εναν στοχο απο θεμα δυναμης στην συγκεκριμενη κινηση απλα.Οχι οτι πιστευω στην αυξηση μυικης μαζας ομως οταν θα επιλεξω να την κανω για 3-4 μονο.Γι'αυτο μετα συνεχιζω με ντροπ εξαλλου.

Στην συντριπτικη αν οχι ολη πλεων φιλοσοφια μου,ακομα και για βαρια πολυ οταν θα παω θα παω πολυ βαρια ΑΛΛΑ δεν θα πεσω κατω απο 6.

----------


## beefmeup

μιας κ αναφερθηκε καπου η μετατροπη ινων βρηκα αυτο το κειμενο που παρουσιαζει αρκετο ενδιφερον..
ειναι μεγαλο κ στα αγγλικα κ ειναι δυσκολο να μεταφραστει μεσα σε ενα ποστ, οποτε το παραθετω αυτουσιο για οποιον ενδιφερεται να του ριξει μια ματια..
ενα ενδιαφερον σημειο ειναι οτι ακομα κ με αποχη απο την ασκηση για μεγαλες περιοδους μπορει να εχει ως αποτελεσμα μια τετοια μετατροπη μυικων ινων..




> _"What happens when exercise stops? Do the additional 2a fibers then convert back to 2x? The answer is yes, but not in the precise manner that might be expected. To study this issue, we took muscle samples (biopsies) from the vastus lateralis muscle of nine young, sedentary Danish men. We then had the subjects conduct heavy resistance training, aimed mainly at their quadriceps muscle, for three months, ending with another muscle biopsy. Then the subjects abruptly stopped the resistance training and returned and their sedentary lifestyle, before being biopsied for a third and final time after a three-month period of inactivity (corresponding to their behavior prior to entering the training).
> 
> 
> As expected, the relative amount of the fast myosin 2x isoform in their vastus lateralis muscle was reduced from an average of 9 percent to about 2 percent in the resistance-training period. We then expected that the relative amount of the 2x isoform would simply return to the pretraining level of 9 percent during the period of inactivity. Much to our surprise, the relative amount of myosin 2x reached an average value of 18 percent three months into the detraining. We did not continue the biopsies after the three-month period, but we strongly suspect that the myosin 2x did eventually return to its initial value of about 9 percent some months later.
> 
> We do not yet have a good explanation for the overshoot phenomenon of the expression of the fast myosin 2x isoform. Nevertheless, we can draw some conclusions that can have useful applications. For instance, if sprinters want to boost the relative amount of the fastest fibers in their muscles, the best strategy would be to start by removing those that they already have and then slow down the training and wait for the fastest fibers to return twofold! Thus, sprinters would be well advised to provide in their schedule for a period of reduced training, or tapering, leading up to a major competition. In fact, many sprinters have settled on such a regimen simply through experience, without understanding the underlying physiology.
> 
> Conversion between the two fast fiber types, 2a and 2x, is a natural consequence of training and detraining. But what about conversion between the slow and fast fibers types 1 and 2? Here the results have been somewhat murkier. Many experiments performed over the past couple of decades found no evidence that slow fibers can be converted to fast, and vice versa. But in the early 1990s we did get an indication that a rigorous exercise regimen could convert slow fibers to fast 2a fibers.
> 
> ...


 :09. Link URL:

----------


## SOLID

Τωρα με εκαψες και με τρωει το χερι μου να ποσταρω ενα λινκ που εξηγει τον μυθο της σαρκομερικης-σαρκοπλασμικης υπετροφιας που πολλοι υποστηριζουν οτι γινεται να εχεις υπερπλασια χωρις αυξητικους παραγοντες,πραγμα που διαφωνω και μαλλον δεν ισχυει κιολας,αλλα το λινκ ειναι μεγαλο και η μεταφραση θελει πολυ ωρα να γινει αλλα ειλικρινα το εχω στα σκαρια να το ποσταρω καποια στιγμη.

Οσο για το λινκ αυτο ειναι ΠΟΛΥ ενδοιαφερων,τα περισσοτερα τα ειχα υποψην αλλα με μπερδεψε αυτο εδω,αν μπορεις ριξε λιγο φως.

_As expected, the relative amount of the fast myosin 2x isoform in  their vastus lateralis muscle was reduced from an average of 9 percent  to about 2 percent in the resistance-training period. We then expected  that the relative amount of the 2x isoform would simply return to the  pretraining level of 9 percent during the period of inactivity. Much to  our surprise, the relative amount of myosin 2x reached an average value  of 18 percent three months into the detraining. We did not continue the  biopsies after the three-month period, but we strongly suspect that the  myosin 2x did eventually return to its initial value of about 9 percent  some months later.

We do not yet have a good explanation for the overshoot phenomenon of  the expression of the fast myosin 2x isoform. Nevertheless, we can draw  some conclusions that can have useful applications. For instance, if  sprinters want to boost the relative amount of the fastest fibers in  their muscles, the best strategy would be to start by removing those  that they already have and then slow down the training and wait for the  fastest fibers to return twofold! Thus, sprinters would be well advised  to provide in their schedule for a period of reduced training, or  tapering, leading up to a major competition. In fact, many sprinters  have settled on such a regimen simply through experience, without  understanding the underlying physiology.

Πως γινεται η μυοσινη να μειωθηκε κατα την διαρκεια του προγραμματος???Και να αυξηθηκε οταν ηταν ΕΚΤΟΣ προπονησης????

Επισης αυτη η τεχνικη στους σπριντερς που λεει το ιδιο στην ουσια,πως γινεται??
Δλδ προπονεισαι μειωνεις ποσοστα μετα σταματας προπονηση και ανεβαινουν??Καπως αντιστροφος αναλογο που εκανε και με μπερδεψε λιγο.Εχει να κανει με την καταστροφη των μυικων ινων μηπως??
_

----------


## beefmeup

> Τωρα με εκαψες και με τρωει το χερι μου να ποσταρω ενα λινκ που εξηγει τον μυθο της σαρκομερικης-σαρκοπλασμικης υπετροφιας που πολλοι υποστηριζουν οτι γινεται να εχεις υπερπλασια χωρις αυξητικους παραγοντες,πραγμα που διαφωνω και μαλλον δεν ισχυει κιολας


αυτο μαλλον δεν ισχυει οπως σωστα γραφεις..
στα βιβλια anabolics ο Llewellyn κανει αναφορες πανω σε αυτο κ συγκεκριμενα οτι στους ενηλικες δεν ισχυει η διαδικασια αυτη της υπερπλασιας με legit τροπους οπως αναφερει..
εχω κανει κ εγω καποια ποστ πανω στο θεμα καποια χρονια πισω...αν εχεις ενα λινκ κ εχεις ορεξη μπορεις να το μεταφρασεις κ να το ανοιξουμε αλλο θεμα στην ενοτητα αυτη..

οσο για το αλλο που ρωτησες ,το ιδιο αναρωτιουνται κ οι τυποι της μελετης :01. Mr. Green: 
εικει που αναφερει μειωση των 2χ μεσα στην ασκηση ,εννοει οτι μειωθηκαν οι συγκεκριμενες αλλα αυξηθηκαν οι 2α λογω του ειδους της ασκησης που εκαναν.
κ μετα παλι λογω αποχης,αυηξηθηκαν οι 2χ, αλλα λογικα μειωθηκαν οι 2α.

πραγμα που δινει πως μπορει να υπαρξει μετατροπη αμφιδρομη κ στις 2 περιπτωσεις..αν δλδ για καποιο λογο καποιος αθλητης θελει να αυξησει τις εποδοσεις του σε κατι διαφορετικο απο αυτο που κανει μεχρι τωρα,ουσιαστικα δυναται να το κανει ακομα κ μεσω της αποχης του απο ασκησεις..αυτο μπορει να οδηγει με την σειρα του σε "επανεγγραφη" του ειδους των μυικων ινων..

λιγο βιαστικα ολα αυτα που γραφω, οποτε αν καπου δεν το γραφω ακριβως οπως ειναι κ το δει καποιος αλλος καλυτερα ας με διορθωσει.

----------


## SOLID

Πολυ ωραιο αρθρο και γενικα δινει πολυ βαθος αν μπορουσα να το πω ετσι στην προπονητικη φιλοσοφια,δινει πολυ εδαφος για μελετη και απο θεμα διαβασματος και απο θεμα πειραματος.

Θα το ποσταρω το λινκ (εχω δυο στα σκαρια) ειναι το μονο σιγουρο αρκει να βρω λιγο την συγκεντρωση να το μεταφρασω και θα το βαλω σε καινουργια ενοτητα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beefmeup

σχετικα θεματα για περαιτερω..

*μυικη υπερτροφια/υπερπλασια...*


*Προπονηση για μεγιστη μυικη υπετροφια - ποιος ειναι ο καλυτερος τροπος.*

----------


## average_joe

> μιας κ αναφερθηκε καπου η μετατροπη ινων βρηκα αυτο το κειμενο που παρουσιαζει αρκετο ενδιφερον..


για τσεκαρε και αυτην εδω

φαινεται πως η μετατροπη ΙΙΑ σε ΙΙx υφισταται, για τις I σε II δεν υπαρχει κατι μετρησιμο.
το pdf δεν κυκλοφορει, μια μινι αναλυση βρισκεται εδω
παντως αναφερεται οτι ακομα και αν γινεται η αλλαγη II σε I θα απαιτει περισσοτερο χρονο απο την μετατροπη ΙΙΑ σε ΙΙx με το χρονικο διαστημα που απαιτειται για το τελευταιο να μην οριζεται στο abstract.

@SOLID
με ιδιο tonnage (setsxrepsxkg) προπονησης εχουμε ιδια αποτελεσματα οσον αφορα υπερτροφια. ο κινδυνος τραυματισμου σαφως και ανεβαινει στις χαμηλες επαναληψεις λογω μεγαλυτερου stress στις αρθρωσεις και οχι επειδη σπαει η τεχνικη οπως λες, η τεχνικη σπαει το ιδιο και με τις πολλες επαναληψεις.
η συγκεκριμενη μελετη που παραθετω εχει καποιες αδυναμιες αλλα ειναι απο τις πλεον αξιοπιστες στο χωρο.

----------


## SOLID

Μωρε δεν διαφωνω καθολου μαλιστα σε αυτο που λες αλλα οποιοσδηποτε ριξει μια ματια στα γυμναστηρια,η συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια χαλαει και πολυ μαλιστα την τεχνικη τους στα μεγαλα κιλα.
Στα λιγα οκ αν χαλαει κατι παει λαθος με την κατανοηση της ασκησης κτλ,συνηθως συμβαινει σε νεους,αλλα εχω πετυχει και πιο προχωρημενους.

Θα διαβασω τα λινκς ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα εχουν ενδοιαφερων.

----------


## vaggan

> για τσεκαρε και αυτην εδω
> 
> φαινεται πως η μετατροπη ΙΙΑ σε ΙΙx υφισταται, για τις I σε II δεν υπαρχει κατι μετρησιμο.
> το pdf δεν κυκλοφορει, μια μινι αναλυση βρισκεται εδω
> παντως αναφερεται οτι ακομα και αν γινεται η αλλαγη II σε I θα απαιτει περισσοτερο χρονο απο την μετατροπη ΙΙΑ σε ΙΙx με το χρονικο διαστημα που απαιτειται για το τελευταιο να μην οριζεται στο abstract.
> 
> @SOLID
> με ιδιο tonnage (setsxrepsxkg) προπονησης εχουμε ιδια αποτελεσματα οσον αφορα υπερτροφια. ο κινδυνος τραυματισμου σαφως και ανεβαινει στις χαμηλες επαναληψεις λογω μεγαλυτερου stress στις αρθρωσεις και οχι επειδη σπαει η τεχνικη οπως λες, η τεχνικη σπαει το ιδιο και με τις πολλες επαναληψεις.
> η συγκεκριμενη μελετη που παραθετω εχει καποιες αδυναμιες αλλα ειναι απο τις πλεον αξιοπιστες στο χωρο.


+1 προσωπικα στις πολλες επαναληψεις ανα σετ με πιανει παντα μετα μια τρεμουλα καρατσεκαρισμενο γιατι εχω δουλεψει ολα τα συστηματα επαναληψεων σε ολα τα ευρη απο μονες μεχρι 25 αρες

----------


## goldenera

Απλά να πω πως το αποτέλεσμα της μυικής προόδου/αύξησης είναι συνέργια πολλών παραγόντων (διατροφή, αποκατάσταση, ψυχολογία κλπ). Αν θα μπορούσαμε να αφήνουμε ίδιους τους παράγοντες αυτούς και να αλλάζουμε κάθε φορά έναν τότε θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε κάποια ασφαλή κατά προσέγγιση συμπεράσματα τα οποία όμως δε θα ίσχυαν και πάλι για τον καθένα μιας και θα υπήρχε η πιθανότητα να λειτουργούν διαφορετικά.

Πάντως από την μικρή δική μου εμπειρία έχω να πω πως τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα σε γενικές γραμμές τα είχα όταν έκανα αυστηρή διατροφή και συνδύαζα αναερόβιο με αερόβιο πρόγραμμα. Δηλ νομίζω  πως λιγότερο ρόλο 'παίζει' το εύρος των επαναλήψεων ή η συχνότητα των προπονήσεων σε ένα μέσο καλό αποτέλεσμα, ενώ πιστεύω πως το τί είναι ιδανικό για τον καθένα το ανακαλύπτει ο ίδιος ο αθλητής εφόσον έχει τη διάθεση και το χρόνο να το ερευνήσει.

Επίσης αυτό που με σιγουριά μπορώ να πω είναι πως με το τωρινό μου πρόγραμμα (20-25ρες επαναλήψεις full-body, χωρίς διαλλείματα μέχρι αποτυχίας), έχω δει πρόοδο σε σημεία μου που δεν ήταν καλά όπως στήθος και πόδια. Επίσης το αερόβιο να το πω τύπου πρόγραμμα μου έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να διατηρούμαι σε ικανοποιητικό αριθμό κιλών και σχήματος παρόλο που η διατροφή μου όπως έχετε δει είναι μέτρια προς κακή (από άποψη κυρίως ποιότητας και όχι ποσότητας) αν τη συγκρίνουμε με αυτή που πρέπει να γίνεται.

----------


## SOLID

> Απλά να πω πως το αποτέλεσμα της μυικής προόδου/αύξησης είναι συνέργια πολλών παραγόντων (διατροφή, αποκατάσταση, ψυχολογία κλπ). Αν θα μπορούσαμε να αφήνουμε ίδιους τους παράγοντες αυτούς και να αλλάζουμε κάθε φορά έναν τότε θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε κάποια ασφαλή κατά προσέγγιση συμπεράσματα τα οποία όμως δε θα ίσχυαν και πάλι για τον καθένα μιας και θα υπήρχε η πιθανότητα να λειτουργούν διαφορετικά.
> 
> Πάντως από την μικρή δική μου εμπειρία έχω να πω πως τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα σε γενικές γραμμές τα είχα όταν έκανα αυστηρή διατροφή και συνδύαζα αναερόβιο με αερόβιο πρόγραμμα. Δηλ νομίζω  πως λιγότερο ρόλο 'παίζει' το εύρος των επαναλήψεων ή η συχνότητα των προπονήσεων σε ένα μέσο καλό αποτέλεσμα, ενώ πιστεύω πως το τί είναι ιδανικό για τον καθένα το ανακαλύπτει ο ίδιος ο αθλητής εφόσον έχει τη διάθεση και το χρόνο να το ερευνήσει.
> 
> Επίσης αυτό που με σιγουριά μπορώ να πω είναι πως με το τωρινό μου πρόγραμμα (20-25ρες επαναλήψεις full-body, χωρίς διαλλείματα μέχρι αποτυχίας), έχω δει πρόοδο σε σημεία μου που δεν ήταν καλά όπως στήθος και πόδια. Επίσης το αερόβιο να το πω τύπου πρόγραμμα μου έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να διατηρούμαι σε ικανοποιητικό αριθμό κιλών και σχήματος παρόλο που η διατροφή μου όπως έχετε δει είναι μέτρια προς κακή (από άποψη κυρίως ποιότητας και όχι ποσότητας) αν τη συγκρίνουμε με αυτή που πρέπει να γίνεται.



Πολυ ορθα αυτα που λες goldenera για τους παραγοντες που επηρεαζουν το αποτελεσμα,ΕΙΔΙΚΑ η ψυχολογια,που πολλοι δεν την υπολογιζουν.Τρομακτικο ρολο παιζει κατα την γνωμη μου οπως στα παντα.
Επισης καλο ειναι που αναφερεις και το προσωπικο σου παραδειγμα υψηλων επαναληψεων απο εμπειρια που εχεις δει βελτιωση,και οπως σωστα λες μεχρι αποτυχια.Γενικα ο στοχος αυτος ειναι.Οπως ειχα πει πιο πριν αλλο εχω σε μια ασκηση πχ 100 κιλα για 6 και περνω μετα 30 για 20 και βγαινουν για πλακα και αλλο βαζω 60-65 για 20 πχ και μου βγαινει η πιστη να βγουνε,γιατι εδω για αυτο λεμε. :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

διαβαζω κάποια πράματα και πραγματικα γελάω , όχι ειρωνικά βέβαια αλλα θα πω ότι ας υποθέσουμε ότι με 6-10 χτιζεις μυς  αν κάνεις 10-15 δεν ? 
ας δοκιμάσει κάποιος και ας μας πεί , εγω το ξέρω το έχω κάνει και ίσως γι αυτο δεν μεγάλωσα και όχι απλα μεγάλωσα αλλα χαβαλέ κάνω τωρα εδω και χρόνια και με το ζόρι κατεβαινω στα 118 κιλα και χθες ζυγίστηκα στα 115,5 και χάρηκα 
έχουν μείνει πλέον οι μυς και ακόμη και να χάσω λόγω κακης διατροφης η ελειπούς και χωρίς σοβαρη ββεραδικη προπόνηση  μόλις κάνω 2 βδομάδες ξαναπαίρνω και ξυπνάνε οι μυς 

με απλα λόγια εκτός του ότι μετράει τι ταιριάζει στον καθένα στο ββ αν κάποιος γυμνάζετε σκληρά ακόμα και με την μέθοδο των πολλων επαναλήψεων θα χτισει μυς και όταν λέμε πολλες επαναλήψεις δεν ενοουμε μαραθώνιες προπονήσεις αλλα στοχευμένες και με σωστα όρια 

εγω έχω κάνει προπονησεις πολλων επαναλήψεων αλλα και το νορμάλ μου είναι απο 8-15 πολυ σπάνια να βγάλω 6αρες , οπότε ότι γράφω το γραφω καθαρα εμπειρικα αλλα όχι μόνο απο εμένα αλλα και άλλους αθλητες αλλα και δικούς μου 

μάλιστα ένας που ήταν πιτσιρικάς και είχε σαρώσει σαν τζούνιορ όλους τους αγωνες που κατέβαινε , δεν είχε γυμναστει ποτε με μέγιστη δύναμη , ήταν ο πρώτος που εφάρμοσα πάνω του μια τότε νεα μέθοδο προπόνησης το cybergenics the system  ,  με ειδικη διατροφη και περίοδο μεσα στην μερα νηστείας χωρίς καθόλου φαγητο μόνο χλιαρό νερό με λίγο λεμόνι , αλλα η προπόνηση αυτη ήταν μαρτύριο , είχε επαναλήψεις πχ στο σκουώτ όσο πάει μετα κατεβασμα κιλών και συνέχεια και ξανα κατέβασμα και συνέχεια και όταν τελείωνε και αυτό μετα είχε επιτόπια άλματα και μόνο 3 τετοια σετ γινόταν 
και αυτο το παιδί στα 18 χωρίς να έχει ακουμπήσει φάρμακο είχε κερδίσει και πανελλήνιο όπου καλεσμένος ήταν ο Λη Χάνευ και είχε κάνει εγκωμιαστικα σχόλια για τον ίδιο 
και να πω ότι ήταν σαν ανθρωπάκι ψεύτικο 68 κιλά αλλα ενδεικτικα να αναφέρω είχε πάνω απο 45 εκατοστα χέρια και δεν ήταν λίγος γιατι ήταν κοντός 

ποτε δεν είχε δουλέψει μέγιστη δύναμη και κιλά με 8αρες επαναλήψεις και αν θυμάμαι καλα έφτασε να κάνει με 100 κιλα πάγκο

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Η αποτυχια που αναφερθηκε πιο πανω..σε καθε σετ εννοειτε μεχρι αποτυχιας?Γιατι αν ναι,μονο κακο θα κανει

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

έτσι απο περιέργεια γκούγκλαρα και βρήκα ένα βίντεο ενδεικτικό αυτών που λέω , μόνο που ο τυπος είναι λίγο χαλβάς και οι εναλλαγες κιλών γίνονται πιο γρήγορα , θέλει βοηθό 
απλα δείχνει αυτο που είπα και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση με αυτη την μεθοδο να βγάλει κάποιος σετ με μέγιστη δύναμη , όσοι όμως το εφάρμοσαν είδαν σε 3 μηνες θεαματική διαφορα , και αν ρωτήσει κάποιος γιατι όσοι το εφάρμοσαν ? οι υπόλοιποι τι έκαναν ? απλα τα παράτησαν γιατι ήταν μεγάλο ζόρι 

και αυτο έγινε το 1989 και μετα όταν μάθαμε τα άλλα κόλπα , τότε καταλάβαμε γιατι κανείς δεν ασχολείτε με τετοια πράματα  :01. Razz:

----------


## vaggan

η γκομενα μου παιζει να εχει περισσοτερους μυς απο αυτον ηλια γιαυτο δεν θα κανω ποτε μεγαλο αριθμο επαναληψεων και οταν λεω μεγαλο εννοω ανω των 15 ανα σετ δεν μιλαω για το παραδειγμα που ειπες οτι κανεις 10-15 μ

----------


## psonara

> Απλά να πω πως το αποτέλεσμα της μυικής προόδου/αύξησης είναι συνέργια πολλών παραγόντων (διατροφή, αποκατάσταση, ψυχολογία κλπ). Αν θα μπορούσαμε να αφήνουμε ίδιους τους παράγοντες αυτούς και να αλλάζουμε κάθε φορά έναν τότε θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε κάποια ασφαλή κατά προσέγγιση συμπεράσματα τα οποία όμως δε θα ίσχυαν και πάλι για τον καθένα μιας και θα υπήρχε η πιθανότητα να λειτουργούν διαφορετικά.
> 
> Πάντως από την μικρή δική μου εμπειρία έχω να πω πως τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα σε γενικές γραμμές τα είχα όταν έκανα αυστηρή διατροφή και συνδύαζα αναερόβιο με αερόβιο πρόγραμμα. Δηλ νομίζω  πως λιγότερο ρόλο 'παίζει' το εύρος των επαναλήψεων ή η συχνότητα των προπονήσεων σε ένα μέσο καλό αποτέλεσμα, ενώ πιστεύω πως το τί είναι ιδανικό για τον καθένα το ανακαλύπτει ο ίδιος ο αθλητής εφόσον έχει τη διάθεση και το χρόνο να το ερευνήσει.
> 
> Επίσης αυτό που με σιγουριά μπορώ να πω είναι πως με το τωρινό μου πρόγραμμα (20-25ρες επαναλήψεις full-body, χωρίς διαλλείματα μέχρι αποτυχίας), έχω δει πρόοδο σε σημεία μου που δεν ήταν καλά όπως στήθος και πόδια. Επίσης το αερόβιο να το πω τύπου πρόγραμμα μου έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να διατηρούμαι σε ικανοποιητικό αριθμό κιλών και σχήματος παρόλο που η διατροφή μου όπως έχετε δει είναι μέτρια προς κακή (από άποψη κυρίως ποιότητας και όχι ποσότητας) αν τη συγκρίνουμε με αυτή που πρέπει να γίνεται.



 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## El Topo

> βλεπω πολλους αντρες εδω μεσα τελικα κ χαιρομαι..
> 
> 
> οσο για τις επαναληψεις τα ειχαμε ξαναπει κ σε αλλο σχετικο θεμα που παλι διαφωνουσες..τοτε θυμαμαι σου ειχα πει να μου πεις που το στηριζεις ,αλλα σοβαρη απαντηση δεν ειχα παρει..κατι θεωριες δικες σου που δεν μπορω να ξερω απο που πηγαζουν..
> σαν αποψεις σεβαστες ειναι ,αλλα σαν επιχειρηματα δεν μπορω να τα δεχτω ,ελπιζω να καταλαβαινεις γιατι, ειδικα οταν υπαρχουν ενα σωρο επιστημονικες αναφορες ,αλλα κ εμπηρικες αν θες απο πολλους, για το αντιθετο.
> 
> κ κατι τελευταιο..θα παρακαλουσα πραγματικα ,μην ξαναγραψει κανεις για φαρμακα κ οτι οι ββντερς ειναι φουσκωτοι γιατι περνουν ,λες κ αυτοι που σηκωνουν πολλα κιλα τα σηκωνουν με γαλα γαιδαρας..λιγο λογικη δεν βλαπτει.
> επισης η μελετη δεν κανει πουθενα αναφορες σε φαρμακα ,οποτε ατοπα ολα οσα γραφετε.


Το στηριζω πανω απ'ολα στην εμπειρια των 10 ετων (οχι συνεχομενων δυστυχως) που εχω στα βαρη και στο αποτελεσμα που εχω πετυχει τα τελευταια 3 χρονια αφηνοντας στην ακρη τις πολλαπλες επαναληψεις, τα μικρα διαλειμματα, τα αδιακοπα supersets και τα απειρα σετ.
Επειδη λοιπον δεν εχω δει ΠΟΤΕ φυσικο bber με αξιολογους μυες να σηκωνει μετρια κιλα για 15-20 επαναληψεις κι επειδη και στον εαυτο μου, υστερα απο πολλους πειραματισμους, βλεπω οτι το ευρος 6-10 επαναληψεων (για ποδια 12-15) ειναι η χρυση τομη μεταξυ αυξησης της μυικης μαζας αλλα και της δυναμης, γι'αυτο και ειμαι απολυτος στο οτι οι 20 επαναληψεις δεν θα σου δωσουν ποτε το αποτελεσμα των 8-10 επαναληψεων (με αναλογως περισσοτερα κιλα φυσικα).

Και ερευνες εχουν γινει οπου η αυξηση της μυικοτητας με 8 επαναληψεις ηταν μεγαλυτερη απο αυτη με 20 αλλα ειμαι απο κινητο και δεν μπορω να ψαξω τωρα, υπαρχουν ομως και με απλο γκουγκλαρισμα θα τις βρει καποιος.
Ξαναλεω, προφανως και με 20 επαναληψεις μπορεις να αυξησεις τη μυικοτητα σου, οχι ομως τοσο αμεσα οσο οταν παιζεις στο ευρος των 6-12 επαναληψεων.

Τωρα το αλλο που λες για bbers δεν το καταλαβα.
Προφανως κι οσοι σηκωνουν υπερβολικα πολλα κιλα εχουν φαρμακευτικη υποστηριξη, εγω απλα ειπα πως καποιος που παιρνει αναβολικα και 30 επαναληψεις να κανει θα εχει πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα, σε αντιθεση με εναν φυσικο bber που αν κανει κατι τετοιο θα καταστρεψει τους μυες του.
Εν κατακλειδι ηθελα να πω οτι οι φυσικοι bbers πρεπει να ειναι πολυ πιο προσεκτικοι κι επιμελεις με την προπονηση τους ωστε να εχουν αξιολογο αποτελεσμα σε αντιθεση με οσους παιρνουν αασ που ο,τι και να κανουν σε μεγαλο βαθμο θα εχουν κορυφαιο αποτελεσμα. Κι εκει παιζει ρολο η σωστη προπονηση βεβαια, αλλα πολυ λιγοτερο.

----------


## beefmeup

> Και ερευνες εχουν γινει οπου η αυξηση της μυικοτητας με 8 επαναληψεις ηταν μεγαλυτερη απο αυτη με 20 αλλα ειμαι απο κινητο και δεν μπορω να ψαξω τωρα, υπαρχουν ομως και με απλο γκουγκλαρισμα θα τις βρει καποιος.


δεκτη η προσωπικη εμπειρια..
οσον αφορα το παραπανω υπαρχουν ηδη 2 μελετες σε αυτο το φορουμ μεταφρασμενες κ προσφατες που λενε το αντιθετο ,αλλη μια που δεν ειναι μεταφρασμενη αλλα αναφερεται στις 2 προηγουμενες, συν ενα αρθρο σχετικο με εκτενη αναφορα σε διαφορες σχετικες ερευνες.

οταν δεν θα ποσταρεις απο κινητο μπορεις να τις βρεις αυτες τις μελετες ομως που λες,  κ να τις ποσταρεις σε δικα τους θεματα να τις συζητησουμε..
δεν νομιζεις οτι ειναι καπως αδικο να σου δινω δεδομενα σε μια κουβεντα κ να μου απαντας "εγω διαφωνω ψαξε να βρεις?"
τι αξια μπορει να εχει η διαφωνια σου με αυτα τα κριτηρια?

επισης, γιατι καπου νομιζω το χανουμε η μελετη δεν αναφερει πουθενα οτι το ενα ηταν καλυτερο απο το αλλο σαν μεθοδος..
γραφει ξεκαθαρα οτι κ με τον ενα κ με τον αλλο τροπο πετυχαινεις το ιδιο αποτελεσμα οσον αφορα την μυικη υπερτοφια...κ πανω σε αυτο συζηταμε με δεδομενα.

περισοτερα για την μελετη >εδω<

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

νομιζω στο τελευταίο πόστ ξεκαθαρίστηκε περισσότερο το νόημα 
δεν αναιρεί το ένα το άλλο , απλα λέμε ότι υπάρχουν διαφορετικές μέθοδοι και δρόμοι που οδηγούν στον ίδιο προορισμό 
αυτο σαν απάντηση σε μερικούς που νομίζουν ότι δεν μπορεί να επέλθει ανάπτυξη με μέθοδο υψηλών επαναλήψεων 
και το ξαναλέω όταν λεμε πολλες επαναλήψεις δεν ενοούμε μαραθώνιες προπονήσεις όπως κάναμε παλια και νομίζαμε φταίνε οι επαναλήψεις αλλα έφταιγε ο όγκος προπόνησης και οι υπερβολές , δηλαδη έφταιγε ο γαίδαρος και μείς βαρούσαμε το σαμάρι 

και η έρευνα αναφερετε καθαρα στο θέμα ανάπτυξης με υψηλές επαναλήψεις και όχι αν είναι καλύτερα η χειρότερα και έχουμε δεί περιπτώσεις αθλητων με τεράστια δύναμη και τρελά εξασκητικά κιλα αλλα σε μάζα να μην είναι ανάλογη εικόνα , όπως και παραδείγματα αρσιβαριστών πουν είναι δεδομένο ότι κάνουν πολλα κιλα στα πόδια

----------


## liveris

τα προγραμματα του stoppani μερικα απο τα οποια εχω ακολουθησει τα τελευταια χρονια κ με εχουν ξεκολλησει απο την στασιμοτητα εχουν διαφορετικες επαναληψεις σε καθε προπονηση οπου ξεκινανε απο 3-5 κ φτανουν 25-30.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χαράλαμπος

Η αλήθεια είναι πως με έχουν βοηθήσει κι εμένα οι περισσότερες επαναλήψεις ώστε να "ξεκολλήσω" από την στασιμότητα. Θεωρώ πως καλό είναι να εναλλάσσεται ο αριθμός των επαναλήψεων και σε μικρότερο και σε μεγαλύτερο αριθμό.

----------

